# Lighting question



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have recently set up a 55 gallon tank that I purchased off of a member on here. It is a standard 55 with a brace in the middle and standard plastic black dual hoods and dual 24" light canopies. The lights are not very good, they won't be enough for my plants and one of them buzzes horribly so i want to replace them. My question is, can I use a 48" light? Or will it get too hot and melt the brace in the middle? Would I need to stick with the 24" lights that won't go over the brace? I would like to get glass tops one day, but even then, the plastic brace would still be in the middle. Just wondering what others do for lighting on a 55?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

dont worry about anything melting unless its a heat lamp flourecents wont melt it and led are even cooler so no worries


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or get rid of that plastic canopy, either open top or get a glass cut to fit.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I probably will get rid of it and get glass tops, but the plastic brace would still be in the middle and open to the light, that is why I was asking. 
Worried fish will jump with open top though.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Longimanus said:


> yeah I probably will get rid of it and get glass tops, but the plastic brace would still be in the middle and open to the light, that is why I was asking.
> Worried fish will jump with open top though.


Dont worry about the brace. It wont melt as others have said. King Eds has good deals on glass tops. They are relatively cheap. MAybe $30 for a 55g but thats just a guess.

Yes some fish will jump if you dont have a lid. 2 of my tanks are open top. Ive lost a fish or 2 over the years but I prefer no top because glass will absorb/reflect the light. It also needs to be cleaned peridically. Having glass lids will help with water evaporation. So both have their Pro's and Cons.


----------

